# Angry Sex



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Sometimes you're upset with your partner/spouse but strangely you get aroused and neither of you holds back. Is this normal. This happened to me in the past where we had angry sex but it was amazing.
However, the quarelling continued right almost afterwards. Also, during my divorce some of my friends talked about how the sex was insane during their divorce. However, we stopped having sex way before the divorce was over......is this something that happens often?


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I thought we had this thread before...

Anyways, for me, I have little desire for sex during an argument. I REALLY want sex afterwards, likely to make up and to reconnect with my partner, but when I'm mad at her, not much desire is there. And it's mutual on her part.

I'd think for some couples, angry sex could lead to murder charges (might be a good way to go though )


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

kingsfan said:


> I thought we had this thread before...
> 
> Anyways, for me, I have little desire for sex during an argument. I REALLY want sex afterwards, likely to make up and to reconnect with my partner, but when I'm mad at her, not much desire is there. And it's mutual on her part.
> 
> I'd think for some couples, angry sex could lead to murder charges (might be a good way to go though )


HAHA He/She died while coming LOL


----------



## Hawk (Jan 2, 2013)

Never had (or want to have) angry sex. Makeup sex on the other hand is downright awesome!


----------



## MaybeItsMe? (Oct 26, 2011)

If we argue, no matter how small the argument is there is no sex for weeks or months as it has been recently.
She says it has to be perfect for her to feel comfortable enough to have sex. Unfortunately sex is always the first thing out the window in all situations. My wife has issues!


----------



## daMan (Dec 18, 2012)

MaybeItsMe? said:


> If we argue, no matter how small the argument is there is no sex for weeks or months as it has been recently.
> She says it has to be perfect for her to feel comfortable enough to have sex. Unfortunately sex is always the first thing out the window in all situations. My wife has issues!


My wife and I never had angry sex, I'm surprised to hear about it. I don't think neither one of us want to be near the other when we're having a fight. 
However, I find make-up sex is amazing, it's always great every time we made up after a fight.
I still don't see how you can have sex at the time you can't stand the other person!


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

I love sex that is full of "feeling" even if they are angry feelings. What surprised me the most about my husband was that he didnt want to have sex when he was angry. Seeing him show strong emotions makes him so sexy to me.


----------

